# Team #2 Vicious and Delicious



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey ladies! Just thought that I would start a new thread with our team name on it.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Good idea foxy! I am soo excited for season to start, I can hardly stand myself! I hunt all night in my sleep and wake up dragging butt because I was chasing deer all night!  
We got a food plot of sugar beets in late last week so that should be good later in the season when the quit hitting the corn and beans 








Bringing the tractor home from the plot. My husband and youngest daughter are in the tractor. My 11 year old on the bike and my 14 and 7 yr old daughters are up ahead with the dog.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Neat picture!! Sorry I haven't been around for awhile we just got back from vacation. So what's everyone been up to? Gathering up my hunting clothes,shooting,fletching some arrows all that fun stuff and tryin to get my husband's brain switched over to hunt mode..he's still stuck in fish mode..grrr.
MN Huntress..you're lucky to have your own farm. 95% of our hunting is on state game lands. The other 5% is a friend of ours that owns ground-he allowed us to help him manage his does last year-which worked out great because my 10yr old step son got to harvest his first deer off his property.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

We don't have a farm, we own a resort, that's where the tractor comes in, but we hunt leased property and have a friend who allows us to hunt on his property. That's where that huge buck is hiding. He is rumored to be 18-22 pts. Really hoping to find out for myself this year!  
Still have to get my broadheads sighted in. Will prob do that in the next day or so. Got my tag yesterday and applied for my wolf tag


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW! 
I recall reading somewhere about wolf hunting but can't remember...did that just start up again this year? Have you seen any wolves out there? I just about come undone when I hear the coyotes howlin all around me in the dark..I can't imagine what it would be like with wolves. Come to think of it I'd probably be packin a pistol during archery season!!:eek2:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes they just opened it up again this yr in MN.... we have seen wolf sign but I haven't seen the wolves. Haven't looked really hard for them yet though. They are a bit farther north than where I hunt but they are around. My hubby got me a 9mm to carry with me this year since I do a majority of my hunting alone. No more trapsing through the woods with an arrow in one hand.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, I know that feeling all to well. I don't have a pistol yet..thought about buying one though when I was hunting one evening alone and what I thought was a buck coming in to my stand turned out to be a bear. I called my husband on the phone and told him he had to come and get me..he said just yell at him and he'll run off..no he looked up at me like what the H are you yellin at lady. In the end my hubby came to my rescue..I wasn't getting down when the bear disappeared into the hemlocks behind me and by then it was totally dark. :awkward:


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Yipes!!!! That would scare the H-E- double hockey sticks out of me. I just received my permit to carry so I can carry my pistol with me when I'm deer hunting. I haven't had any encounters..... Yet..... And hopefully it will stay that way but odds are the more I'm in the woods the more likely I will run into something not so friendly. My pistol holds 19 rounds so I'm hoping that will be enough if by chance I do come across something.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

10 more days...... cant wait!!! Forecast is looking a little warm for the beginning of next week. Hope it cools down by Saturday and get this deer moving.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Heading to the woods tomorrow morning!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm ready


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm ready


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Trying to decide if I should brave the 20mph winds with this beautiful head cold I have to do some spot and stalk.... Perfect wind for it just not sure I'm up for it.... Decisions decisions.....


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I know it doesn't count for any points but I got my first grouse ever today


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on your grouse. Points or no points, it's all good! Time spent in the outdoors hunting is most important.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

A few points on the board . 
Oh and it's my first bow kill!!!!'


----------



## archery assasin (Jun 29, 2010)

Way to go great doe for first archery kill!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

archery assasin said:


> Way to go great doe for first archery kill!


It's actually my first deer ever! And to make more special my 2 youngest daughters helped with the tracking


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

That's awesome, way to make it a family affair. Congrats to you.


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

Congratulations! That's awesome. Nothing like your first kill!


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome Job - Looks like good family fun being had by all.


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Congrats MN!! Points on the board!! Hoping to get out this weekend..I was down with a sinus infection/cold last weekend so lookout deer here I come!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I won't be in the woods again for a bit...... My 3 oldest daughters and I are on vacay  going to be in AZ for a few days to visit my bestie then heading to Hermosa Beach CA with her and her girls for some beach time with the kids and a pit stop at Disneyland


----------



## Foxy-x-Hunter (Jun 27, 2009)

Just shot a big doe this morning however in all of the excitement and rushing around to get the deer skinned and cooled down before the storm hits I forgot to put my bow in the picture. When I got home and downloaded the pic. I could have thrown up! Sorry ladies. Hopefully I'll get a buck and be able to score some points.
:sad: I also wanted to post the pic. I had but I keep getting a "failed" message..who knows what that's about.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Well congrats anyway!!!! Always nice to have meat in the freezer!  
We have snow moving in tonight so I'm sitting. Looking for some head gear 







To my left







To my right







Behind me


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Got this guy a few days ago. Not much for antlers, but had a good sized body on him. Ohio public land buck. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Great job!! That is a huge body deer! I'm hoping to get something with any kind of head gear this season


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Went out and did a little spot and stalk this afternoon. Didn't see any deer but I found my first shed and a nice rub/scrape


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Anymore action in the woods ladies? Nothing here but I did find another shed and a great rub line the other day. []1516362[/ATTACH]


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Work and illness took a good portion of my hunting time away from me. I did, however, manage a robinhood with my new PSE Omen.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

doegirl said:


> Work and illness took a good portion of my hunting time away from me. I did, however, manage a robinhood with my new PSE Omen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope everything is getting better for you. Sweet job on the Robin Hood and congrats on the new bow.


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

Good news ladies!! I got a few points to add to our board 
I got a nice Kansas 10pt with split G2s, ill post pics in the mornin hopefully


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Lindz said:


> Good news ladies!! I got a few points to add to our board
> I got a nice Kansas 10pt with split G2s, ill post pics in the mornin hopefully


Nice!!!! Anxious to see pics!!!


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

He's busted up pretty good on one side but still my best to date, my first Kansas, and the first deer my Hoyt has killed. Finally broke the curse!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Well better than what I have under my belt  lol!!! The one and only deer I have gotten was this year and it was a buck fawn..... Spots and all! But I too killed it with a Hoyt  
Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

HOLY MOLY!!!! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, the taxidermist should be calling me back sometime soon with the score, then it'll be in the scoring thread.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations Lindz on a beautiful buck!


----------



## dkrez (Feb 9, 2012)

CONGRATS on the BEAUTIFUL buck Lindz! That's awesome!


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you, thank you
I'm still pretty excited obviously but already wanting to get back in a stand


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Anybody have any luck lately? I've been out chasing but nothing. Thinking I blew my chances at that really nice 8 pointer by my grandparents :/


----------



## Lindz (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like we are doing pretty good!!
Just in case y'all haven't been thru the scoring thread yet....

Team1 = 40
Team2 = 345 (318 if they use the net on my buck)
Team3 = 50
Team4 = 0
Team5 = 127
Team6 = 50
Team7 = 50
Team8 = 217


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to all you ladies out there that have scored so far this year. I'm still after mine even though I'm not in the contest.....


----------

